

Google Hangouts - Cross platform messaging - gtCameron
http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/

======
mtgx
Is the Android version working for you? Gives me a failed link or something,
like one of those "not available for your country" links, but it doesn't say
anything about that this time.

~~~
janus
It works fine. Here it is
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk)

